# Complaint filed against uber in Chicago



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

The complaint was filed by me for cleaning charges after a claim was denied by uber because I was given a $20 tip. I only post this to reach that one person. This is a word for word transcript less my address for obvious security reasons.

In the Circuit Court of Cook County William G Robinson plaintiff vs uber defendant

Plaintiff brings his complaint

Plaintiff is a resident of Cook County Illinois and does business as a partner with uber in Cook County where the following took place

Defendant is a corporation in Cook County Illinois doing business as a rideshare company

Background plaintiff

Plaintiff was given an opportunity to work as a partner with uber on July 21st 2015 and has been working in good faith for over six weeks as an independent contractor

Background cleaning and repairs

On September 3rd 2015 on or about 9:22 p.m. plaintiff picked up and dropped off a passenger for uber the trip as it is called was about .4 miles from a restaurant to a hotel in Chicago one of the passengers vomited in the plaintiff's vehicle contaminating the car back seat and floor mat and area of carpeting I filed a complaint with defendant and requested for cleaning fee which was denied by the defendants within minutes at around 10:02 p.m. the same evening the reason given for the denial was a $20 tip that I had turned down but was forced into my hand buy one of the two passengers 

Background overloading

On September 4th 2015 after the claim was denied I took a trip with a writer consisting of four passengers the Chevy Cruze only has four seat belts one for the driver 3 for passengers the third passenger can only ride unprotected without a seatbelt between the second and fourth passengers the third passenger is in a position which blocks the view of the driver from the traffic behind him limiting the safety of the driver and the trip after reading the writer Dylan I filed a serious rider issue with the defendant minutes later the response from the defendant was that overloading a passenger vehicle is against state and federal transportation laws I was swiftly warned not to accept any trips that would overload my vehicle the smell of vomit was still within the vehicle and this was the only trip I could take before professional cleaning of the entire vehicle

Background ratings

the defendant also has a rating policy with a driver rates writers and the writers write the driver on a1 to 5 scale

Background 101%

After reporting a serious driver issue the plaintiff was sent an email stating that the defendant stands by the plaintiff 100 1%

Complaint 1

The defendant has in the past express to the plaintiff in emails that they back and support the plaintiff 101 percent because the tip was not a cash paid to the plaintiff by rider or passenger as the defendant insist I never accepted or fair for trips that was not paid to plaintiff through the defendant it is not a just cause to deny a claim for damages or cleaning fee as the defendant's policy is to pay to have the vehicles cleaned and repaired if acceptable when visible and excessive damage has been done to a partner and driver's vehicle the only information provided by uber at the time of cleaning request is the following copied from the uber app

Request a cleaning fee reimbursement can be requested if a writer damages your vehicle in a matter that requires significant cleaning and repair and prevent that you from continuing to accept your request please include a photo of the mess or damage within 48 hours of the trip ending and we will assess a fee if appropriate

Complaint 2

As a driver's point of view the defendant does not inform partners of the number of passengers the writer has in his party as driver partners are asked to accept all trip requests as a driver partners can be punished by cancelling trips and can be deactivated if too many trip requests are canceled this puts the driver at risk when he arrives at the pick up location and sees a group of four or more riders if the trip is cancelled the driver does not get paid for the miles or time it takes to drive to the pick up location this puts the partner and driver in a situation to either be punished and not get paid or break transport laws and get paid as a driver for just over 6 weeks a large portion of the trips I accept involve more than three passengers fendants policy is that if you completed an uberx or uber black trip with more than four passengers and you drive and / XL or SUV vehicle in the city that supports those options please contact us so we can follow up

Complaint 3

As a driver partners are rated by writers who request trips many times the passengers are not the writer these ratings made by writers who are not passengers can cause deactivation if a star rating falls below a certain level this is all so unfair to both rider and driver simply because the writer who is not a passenger rates the driver and the driver writes a writer who is not a passenger this results in deactivation and a large amount of fear as some people use their own guidelines to rate services

Complaint 4

Physics proves that no glass or container can hold more than 100% and a simple demonstration will show this to the court there for the defendants cannot stand 101 percent behind the plaintiff

Prayer for relief and damages

Plaintiff praise for the court to find for the plaintiff and amount sufficient to clean and repair the damage and loss of value to the partner and plaintiff's vehicle caused by the passenger who vomited into and onto the back seat of the plaintiff's 2014 Chevy Cruze filing fees for court costs court costs the policy of the defendant is to play for cleaning does not require receipt only a phonograph in an image of the damage within 48 hours no claim was ever made by the defendant that a tip causes a denial of any claim or claim for repairs to a driver's vehicle prior to the night of September 3rd 2015 when my claim for repairs and cleaning was made and denied 2 and by the defendant in a matter of minutes additional relief is requested for a loss of income caused by the delay of time to have the vehicle cleaned and repaired professionally an example of lost fares and income directly from this weekend's flash guarantee that plaintiff could earn up to $280 in gross fair if his car is available finally plaintiff would like to be protected by whistleblower laws from these and all other forms of retaliation caused by complaints made and file past present and future the defendants consistent overloading of vehicles driver ratings request for damages reimbursement cleaning and repairs and denial of service and trips including not taking part in any guarantee fares offer and the disagreements of 100 and 1% stand by your statement made by the defendant plaintiff waited a sufficient amount of time to see if the defendants reverse their judgment against the plaintiff and stood by him 100 and 1% the defendant did not

Exhibits

A copy and paste of denial email from Mary and employee of uber B cost and expenses expenditures document for cleaning and lots of vehicular values to be provided upon request

Exhibit a

Hi William sorry to hear about this mess I understand that maintaining the quality of your car is important to you and that in addition to being a hassle to deal with messes of this nature can take you off the road during important times we are unfortunately unable to add an additional cleaning fee for the rider due to the cash payment that you received for the mess from the writer outside of the uber system as a reminder the uber experience is meant to be cashless we are always happy to review your trips and make necessary adjustments to cares if you let us know about issues that arise but writers should not have to open their wallets if a writer offers a tip please remind them that tipping is not necessary with uber new riders may not know about the tipping policy and could feel cheated if they later learned that tipping was not required of course if the writer still and says you should accept the tip you earned it please keep in mind that if we hear of repeated reports regarding exchange of cash in the future we will have to really evaluate our partnership with you and your use of the uber system please let me know if you have any questions best Mary from over help. Uber.com

Filed this day September 4th 2015 William G Roberson plaintiff


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm surprised you were allowed to start with a car that only holds 3 passengers.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

William1964 said:


> The complaint was filed by me for cleaning charges after a claim was denied by uber because I was given a $20 tip. I only post this to reach that one person. This is a word for word transcript less my address for obvious security reasons.
> 
> In the Circuit Court of Cook County William G Robinson plaintiff vs uber defendant
> 
> ...


I thought that you were in love with uber?


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## hrcabbie (Aug 26, 2015)

Having been a independent contractor for years in both the taxi business and the courier and food business I can assure you that uber's control far exceeds the standard for IC's. The end result will be either a designation of employee employer or a sharp reduction in the power wielded by uber, both of which will seriously disrupt their current business model. The propoganda machine will run out of fuel, not if but when.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Looks like William1964 filled out his lawsuit papers using voice to text function as well!


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

You'd never sneak a run-on-filing like that into Judge Judy's court!


----------



## hrcabbie (Aug 26, 2015)

Yea I had to speed read through some of it but it's substance is correct. This is probably just the beginning. Uber or their idiot founder is obviously banking on driverless technology, which would have been smart had they slow rolled it, but they or he chose to get greedy. Now everybody else will get the chance to catch up, what a stupid greedy mistake. The time frame for driverless cars will be equal to the original difference between the onset of car phones to cell phones, which took a while. Greed without merit will ulimately cost you.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

William1964 did you ever opt-out of Binding Arbitration? Did you file _pro se_?
All kidding aside, good luck to you!
Lemme know if you'd like to see this covered in the local media.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Looks like William1964 filled out his lawsuit papers using voice to text function as well!


And then ran it through an English to Gibberish enryption package.


----------



## hrcabbie (Aug 26, 2015)

We are starting to get back some of our lost market share from uber because of our tech advantage and supierior equipment and service here in Hampton Roads,Va. I just hope they keep the annoying entitled drunks! Cab on


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I thought that you were in love with uber?


This is Chi, so there are really about six different people sharing this GUber acount and whatever bootlegged isp they've hacked into. It's really hard to tell which one this is. I've figured out about four of them...


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

hrcabbie said:


> We are starting to get back some of our lost market share from uber because of our tech advantage and supierior equipment and service here in Hampton Roads,Va. I just hope they keep the annoying entitled drunks! Cab on


Ah no. You guys had 'em first. You gotta take them back. The good news is, most of them are so broke now they'll be riding the bus. You're welcome!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I'm surprised you were allowed to start with a car that only holds 3 passengers.


Why are you surprised? We've already discussed this concept to death in that other thread. Why are you being so deliberately obstinate?


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

This seems like a joke?!?


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I'm surprised you were allowed to start with a car that only holds 3 passengers.


I'm surprised they were allowed to say to pick up for people when most cars only come with 4 seat belts and one of those is for the driver B


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Legal court actions are never a joke a joke would be sing some guy playing with himself in the highway and then telling that person "don't play with yourself in the highway you can think about it but don't do it"


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I thought that you were in love with uber?





chi1cabby said:


> Looks like William1964 filled out his lawsuit papers using voice to text function as well!


I like the other company I wouldn't call it love that is more of a parent child thing in my honest opinion.

I did not use the speech function to right out my complaint that was funny and had I known it was possible I would have filed it electronically from my home office space which happens to be a $1,500 deduction even if its just a desk and chair in your bedroom


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> William1964 did you ever opt-out of Binding Arbitration? Did you file _pro se_?
> All kidding aside, good luck to you!
> Lemme know if you'd like to see this covered in the local media.





Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> And then ran it through an English to Gibberish enryption package.


That is correct it is in English to gibberish function that encrypts what is said in English into gibberish

I would have cut and pasted it copied and pasted it here but I finished it at the library when I printed it and didn't save a copy I have the hard copy


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

William1964,
Don't forget to sue for treble damages, court costs, and lost pay (downtime).
Whenever someone smashed a cab I owned I'd write out weeks and weeks of average daily trip sheets and pad them.
Don't be afraid to get paid.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

William1964 did you opt-out of Binding Arbitration within 30 Days of signing up with Uber?


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I hope you understand that I did more against over the new guys have done for the most part all you guys do is ***** here when you step up spend 300 box and put them in front of a judge it is so simple

I got the trip number with the email from the help desk that says they back me 100 and 1% that was before I got my first paycheck.

50 bucks would have gone a long way at least to stand behind me 50%

Before I filed the complaint Mary and / employee sent me an email saying that if I had a problem contact the legal department in San Francisco this was before I filed the complaint they have to support this 101%


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

I agree with William 102%.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> William1964 did you opt-out of Binding Arbitration within 30 Days of signing up with Uber?


No I didn't I do not have a problem with arbitration and arbitration as always binding what happens is a panel of three judges or people assigned to judge hear both sides of the story and then decides how much gets paid out if any.

I want a court case against the city of Chicago that was sent into arbitration where my lawyer proceeded to get me $40,000

I've also lost a lawsuit against an individual police officer which was sent into mediation by the judge mediation is where you the two parties sitting room and ***** at each other trying to work out a solution if no solution is found the judge makes a decision and it sent in to appeal.

I'm satisfied I'm well protected and I'm only out $235 less the $20 tip and because I use the Discover card I will be getting 1% cash back


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> William1964,
> Don't forget to sue for treble damages, court costs, and lost pay (downtime).
> Whenever someone smashed a cab I owned I'd write out weeks and weeks of average daily trip sheets and pad them.
> Don't be afraid to get paid.


Yes I did I was aware of the downtime and I used to 280 gross fares guaranteed this weekend as an example of what will be lost until I can find a car wash I trust

I said arbitration is always finding because non binding arbitration is more like mediation


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm sure you are aware Appeals is where everything goes to die it's twice as hard to win and cost 10 times as much money the only people making money when something is in appeals is the lawyer if he decides to continue


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

If you going to do something like make a statement throw rock through someone's window start a fight you should be prepared to live with your decision if you can't do that I suggest not doing anything but then again you'll have to live with it


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

I stand corrected from an earlier post in a different thread. I had advised an GNuber that there were 4 ways to make $ driving GUber. I forgot about the most obvious one. Duh, lawsuits. Thx Will'64 for reminding me of this highly lucrative method for getting paid by GUber!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> I stand corrected from an earlier post in a different thread. I had advised an GNuber that there were 4 ways to make $ driving GUber. I forgot about the most obvious one. Duh, lawsuits. Thx Will'64 for reminding me of this highly lucrative method for getting paid by GUber!!


Could be the greatest strike ever.
Every single Uber Partner start a lawsuit.
500,000 lawsuits would cripple the Uber.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

$2,500 in a lawsuit is not very lucrative. You think I wanted to do this I just wanted my partner to pay his share of cleaning up the puke

I guess I forgot I was the 99% partner while they are the 1% partner

If I can ever get to see it clean and dry without a powdery residue could be anthrax from the lamb that lady was eating off my seat I will probably earn $10,000 maybe even $25,000 before this is sent to arbitration.

I guess the claim for cleaning fees and repair fees can be dismissed since that's the first thing you're going to try to have done but I'm not worried about it the court may force them to stand by me 100 and 1% as they said they would do the first week I became a partner


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I still can't tell if the car stinks or if its just the city or DuPage County it seems to stink more when the window is open unbelievable ghost riders open the back window that I took and I in DuPage County


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

My point is, if every single Uber Partner did a single.small claim against Uber, it would cripple them by tying up their resources in court for years to come.

It's a shrewd form of passive resistance.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

The bad part about this is all the pax has to do is claim they gave you $5 for the mess and uber will refuse to give a cleaning fee. 

They refuse to acknowledge a tip is a tip at all.


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

Honestly, I cannot believe you went to court over this issue. The best way to deal with vomiting customers, is to have a posted sign, clearly seen, that explains the rates for cleaning. If the customer decides not to pay, the police should be called, this usually opens the wallet of the sick customer. If it does not, and you want to spend days in court for a couple hundred dollars, I feel sorry for you.
Also, the smell of vomit can be eliminated if you have found the source of the vomit. Made sure all material is out of the car, and dry. Scour the seats with a combo of liquid laundry detergent and water. Once dry, mix Scope with water, spray the entire car with the new Scope mist, shut all windows, turn on recycled AC, and run the car for 15 minutes.

There is also a product at local stores that will spray a mist in your car to eliminate the odor. Unless you get rid of the puke, though, hard to get out.
Now, after that has been said, WHAT DID YOU EXPECT!! Uber drivers are in the cab business, now you want to whine about a little vomit? Give me a break, who will you sue when a person stumbles into the side of your car and runs away? Or a skunk's dead corpse, spreads it's stink all over your car? Part of these mishaps are part of doing business, if you did not get paid for the puke on the night it happened, your fault. Clean it, deodorize it, move on.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Since William1964 didn't Opt-out of Binding Arbitration, the court will refer the case for Arbitration. He'll have to pay at least $600 more in arbitration fees.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

All I have to say is cash? What $20? I never saw no $20.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

poopy said:


> I agree with William 102%.


I'm 103% sure William's posts make about as much sense as a fish riding a bicycle.


----------



## merkurfan (Jul 20, 2015)

I'll admit, I did not read all the posts..

I hope you win.

The other thing I take away from this.. Tip? what tip? No they did not force anything in to my hand.. I have no clue wtf they are talking about. Now, about the cleaning fee due to me.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Admit I'm not too upon procedure but a simple subpoena will get me all the feedback from all the ratings I was ever given including the ones where uber made.

If I'm not ordered to file an amended complaint I may be able to request a summary judgment against the defendant.

Uber will think twice the next time they want to say they support me at all.

As long as my case has merit and it does uber has to answer some questions


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Paimei said:


> Honestly, I cannot believe you went to court over this issue. The best way to deal with vomiting customers, is to have a posted sign, clearly seen, that explains the rates for cleaning. If the customer decides not to pay, the police should be called, this usually opens the wallet of the sick customer. If it does not, and you want to spend days in court for a couple hundred dollars, I feel sorry for you.
> Also, the smell of vomit can be eliminated if you have found the source of the vomit. Made sure all material is out of the car, and dry. Scour the seats with a combo of liquid laundry detergent and water. Once dry, mix Scope with water, spray the entire car with the new Scope mist, shut all windows, turn on recycled AC, and run the car for 15 minutes.
> 
> There is also a product at local stores that will spray a mist in your car to eliminate the odor. Unless you get rid of the puke, though, hard to get out.
> Now, after that has been said, WHAT DID YOU EXPECT!! Uber drivers are in the cab business, now you want to whine about a little vomit? Give me a break, who will you sue when a person stumbles into the side of your car and runs away? Or a skunk's dead corpse, spreads it's stink all over your car? Part of these mishaps are part of doing business, if you did not get paid for the puke on the night it happened, your fault. Clean it, deodorize it, move on.


The bulk of the complaint a rose out of being accused of taking a cash fare or payment that you can read on the exhibit and then reading 'if it was a tip you earned it"

Nowhere in their email did they even suggest I took a fee for cleaning


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

In Illinois it's mandatory arbitration and its a $200 fee. If you've never been through this yourself and can only offer subjective opinions please move on

In Illinois opting out of binding arbitration pointless it's mandatory it saves the court time and the people money

Try opting out of something that is mandatory


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

William1964 said:


> If you going to do something like make a statement throw rock through someone's window start a fight you should be prepared to live with your decision if you can't do that I suggest not doing anything but then again you'll have to live with it


William? Are you ok? Seriously...


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Looks like William1964 filled out his lawsuit papers using voice to text function as well!


Yes! I noticed that too. HAHAHA
I wonder what judge Judy would say. "Excuse me are you a transport service for writers or can anybody take the ride?"


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I'm surprised you were allowed to start with a car that only holds 3 passengers.


I've seen Huber drivers with 2 door cars. Get the money. That's all uber cares about. Besides its up to the driver is his business it's not like he works for uber or anything.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Seriously I don't think you care if I'm OK


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

William1964 said:


> The bulk of the complaint a rose out of being accused of taking a cash fare or payment that you can read on the exhibit and then reading 'if it was a tip you earned it"
> 
> Nowhere in their email did they even suggest I took a fee for cleaning


That's my point, you should have charged a fee at the source or night of incident.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Paimei said:


> That's my point, you should have charged a fee at the source or night of incident.


Ok I have a question. Couldn't you have just kept the meter running after you left and end it when you get home? The cleaning fee probably would have Been made that way. I don't know as I don't do bar drunk drinker night things. I'm more of a Saturday and Sunday Morning rider pickup drop off kind of guy.

I do hope uber does you right with this one. Good luck! Drive safe


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

William1964 said:


> Seriously I don't think you care if I'm OK


It is a bad situation to be in...and I am very sorry that pax f-ed up your car. I also feel bad that to get proper compensation, you have to go to small claims court--you shouldn't have to do all of that to get compensation so you can detail/clean car. Finally, I feel bad for a fellow driver who now cannot work until the car is properly cleaned. I asked if you were okay because I care. Seems that your posts were increasing in intensity, and the situation must be incredibly frustrating. I know...it is strange to find empathy on the internet. I wish you only the best and hope you get compensated soon...


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm not upset with the passenger. How a person is is relative to how he was

The car smells okay and I hope to start driving after Labor Day 12:01 Tuesday but I'm still questioning should i deodorize the entire car by using baking soda all over the front and back seats letting it sit for 24 hours and then vacuuming it up

. Get in the way of the train that's coming through to train of thoughts.

The test area which was where the vomit was was wet when I put the baking soda on I only left it on there while I was doing my laundry on the first annual sheet changing day.

The baking soda came up easily with the vacuum and while vacuuming I found a few more chunks of some kind of animal flash soaked in red wine and dried black so I am confident the dry baking soda all of the car will come up even easier

Anyone knows how to get body sweat stains the kind of light brownish in the middle of the back seat where no one was sitting until uber let me know

The intensity comes through because I'm using a voice recognition and speech recognition feature. But because there is no physical contact with sight or sound you are imagining the intensity but it is there

Yes I read almost as much as I write or post


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Jedi Driver said:


> It is a bad situation to be in...and I am very sorry that pax f-ed up your car. I also feel bad that to get proper compensation, you have to go to small claims court--you shouldn't have to do all of that to get compensation so you can detail/clean car. Finally, I feel bad for a fellow driver who now cannot work until the car is properly cleaned. I asked if you were okay because I care. Seems that your posts were increasing in intensity, and the situation must be incredibly frustrating. I know...it is strange to find empathy on the internet. I wish you only the best and hope you get compensated soon...


Ok look, we may never meet but you know what? We are all here for the same thing. We want answers, we have concerns, we sometimes need advice. I hope everything works out for you. Seriously. There are times I say things outrageous on these boards but I certainly never put down a rider. In fact I do supply cables at times I happen to have extras. Not everything I say here I mean necessarily but I do feel bad when a fellow driver gets hurt in some way a co-worker if you will.

You take care of you and yours. They come first. Safety comes first

Yours in driving,

Mark


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

William1964 said:


> I'm not upset with the passenger. How a person is is relative to how he was
> 
> The car smells okay and I hope to start driving after Labor Day 12:01 Tuesday but I'm still questioning should i deodorize the entire car by using baking soda all over the front and back seats letting it sit for 24 hours and then vacuuming it up
> 
> ...


I've heard about the baking soda thing but you know, carpet fresh may be your best thing for that. I know I would be hurling right with them if that happened in my car. It would be his vomit and mine. How would I explain that? Lol


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm fine I've been to four concerts one circular saw I will be seeing Madonna in 17 days from the 1930 followed by the WHO from the fourth row followed by Jethro Tull from the 8th row then heading off to Vegas in less than 2 months

I don't think I could be any better so I try


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I guess I could use some more miles maybe plan another trip to Vegas between November 15th and Christmas so I can cash in my winning football parlays in person

It's too bad we aren't coworkers I know so many people would love to bet on football but there's no way I can get your money Tibetan Vegas of course


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

MarkR said:


> Ok look, we may never meet but you know what? We are all here for the same thing. We want answers, we have concerns, we sometimes need advice. I hope everything works out for you. Seriously. There are times I say things outrageous on these boards but I certainly never put down a rider. In fact I do supply cables at times I happen to have extras. Not everything I say here I mean necessarily but I do feel bad when a fellow driver gets hurt in some way a co-worker if you will.
> 
> You take care of you and yours. They come first. Safety comes first
> 
> ...


you are awesome--we are in this together in a way--drive safely!


----------



## Jedi Driver (Aug 23, 2015)

Insert smiley face here


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

Uber would have gathered all the needed info about William1964's entire _legal_ strategy from these posts and be ready with an excellent defense. Ongoing legal matters (if this could be considered one) are not to be discussed openly in public forums.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Asking Uber to mediate with your pax over clean up fees is like ****ing you buddy's girlfriend and then asking him to pay for you doctor's visit because suddenly peeing isn't all that fun..... or some shit like that. All that bullshit needs to be taken care of then and there. Common sense 101. It is your car, someone else's puke, the puke was not welcome. The pax either pays, or you call the police in and they get charged with drunk and disorderly or whatever it takes. They get fines....... and they still wind up having to pay for the damages. 

Why in the hell so many Uber drivers passively roll over and expect Uber to collect this money is beyond stupid to me. Aren't you supposed to be independent contractors? Or is it co-dependent (remember "I Hate You Don't Leave Me) contractors? 

This kind of incident is an opportunity to act like an actual independent contractor by taking control of the situation.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

That's why I suggested keep the trip rolling until you get home. Uber is going to do shit for you. I signed on 7-25-15 and I yet to see any $$ for signing up.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Today was just to return day. Uber has until today to file their response.

That explains why I never got their motion to dismiss or request for continuance or check


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Here's how it's going to go down. They're going to file the response. The court dates going to be Friday November 15th and I will be in Vegas on that day. So I expect to have to file a continuance


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

So did the writer have to pay after all. Best to just be a speaker and not a writer when getting into an Uber.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

I think I'm smelling a little BS. The OP uses "writer" for "rider" throughout the post, including the email from Uber he says he cut and pasted.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

It's not BS. The reason the word writer comes out instead of rider is due to the voice recognition and speech recognition software on this phone. 

Yes it has BS quality to it this could have been taken care of a month ago by uber. The phone call I had the other day that you may have been feeling me up. It was recorded


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

William1964 said:


> The phone call I had the other day that you may have been feeling me up. It was recorded


What?


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Uber called to talk to me about the harassing passenger I complained about. It was the most serious rider complaint I've had.

Apparently that kind of person they take seriously they said they were going to reprimand the rider. They frown on sexual harassment by passengers as well as drivers.

If I had had his name I do remember his address he lives nearby me I could have run him through all the databases myself for free sex offender partment of Corrections Cook County Jail. I'll have police that are friends I could have given hit them his name they could have run a leeds search for warrants.

Your state's IDoc Department of Corrections can tell you if the guys on parole obviously he was not a prisoner or in Cook County detainee

Maybe some dude will come and tell you he needs a cock in his ass and then you can talk to uber

Better yet maybe something similar to my complaint will happen to everyone else and you can file your own complaint and then they can put them all together into one giant class if that's what you're looking for. I just wanted my sheets cleaned correctly safely


----------



## Paimei (Aug 20, 2015)

Huberis said:


> What?


Sounds a bit paranoid.


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Keep in mind this is in Cook County, the greatest example of why judges should not be elected. Candidates often legally change their name by adding an O' to the front to get elected. A judge recently found a cop non-guilty because he was in fact guilty of first degree murder and not the lesser charge he was on trial for. The results of this case will probably depend more on if the judge and arbitrators and friends or foes of the mayor who's brother has a $1 billion stake in Uber than any actual merits.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

William1964 said:


> Uber called to talk to me about the harassing passenger I complained about. It was the most serious rider complaint I've had.
> 
> Apparently that kind of person they take seriously they said they were going to reprimand the rider. They frown on sexual harassment by passengers as well as drivers.
> 
> ...


You had a harassing passenger? Is that what you call a puker? He harassed you with vomit? You wanted your sheets cleaned safely?

Figuring out your posts is like trying to solve a Rubic's Cube.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

No. A puker is not a harassing passenger.

I blame the voice recognition software for any and all errors.

Yes. Uber should clean my sheets.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

William1964 said:


> No. A puker is not a harassing passenger.
> 
> I blame the voice recognition software for any and all errors.
> 
> Yes. Uber should clean my sheets.


I came in on this late but....what did Uber do to your sheets?

Confused.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Huberis said:


> You had a harassing passenger? Is that what you call a puker? He harassed you with vomit? You wanted your sheets cleaned safely?
> 
> Figuring out your posts is like trying to solve a Rubic's Cube.


Summary: You make the judgement

Someone barfed in my car.
Offer 20 bucks.
I said no. He tossed it into my front seat.
I filed a request for cleaning fee
I told them he gave me 20 bucks
Uber said no because the rider gave me 20 bucks.

I filed a small claim in Cook County Court for $2500.
I asked the court to protect me from Uber.
Citing the Whistleblower's Act.

I included a few of the transport and vehicle lawsin Illinois where 
Uber's policy allows and requires us to break the law.
I included the deactivation tactics if we reject rides, cancel rides, or get low ratings
As a driver I agreed to take all requests and only cancel those where I wait 5 or more minutes.

I already won. I pushed back. PERIOD.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

That is more clear thanks.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Any developments on your Small Claims Court case against Uber?
William1964 you haven't updated the thread in over two months.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 4, 2015)

Good for you, at least there is one other person in this forum, not willing to take Uber's BS. /Proud


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

William1964 said:


> The complaint was filed by me for cleaning charges after a claim was denied by uber because I was given a $20 tip. I only post this to reach that one person. This is a word for word transcript less my address for obvious security reasons.
> 
> In the Circuit Court of Cook County William G Robinson plaintiff vs uber defendant
> 
> ...


Wow get a real job...


----------



## DrivenToDistraction (Sep 3, 2015)

hrcabbie said:


> Having been a independent contractor for years in both the taxi business and the courier and food business I can assure you that uber's control far exceeds the standard for IC's. The end result will be either a designation of employee employer or a sharp reduction in the power wielded by uber, both of which will seriously disrupt their current business model. The propoganda machine will run out of fuel, not if but when.


Can't happen soon enough to suit me.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I settled out of court. Today was a status update uber lawyer had the case dismissed.

The reason I settled. Like a week and a half ago I got this email from avant offering me $12,200 to refi a$3,000 loan. The $9,000 balance was enough to change the universe.

Also make note that they change the rating system to where I don't have to look at it. It used to be on the first page when you went online. Now there's a tab keeps it out of view.

So yeah it's done it's dismissed and I settled for $100 - 20. I'm saying it was an act of defensiveness. Those two or three months they couldn't fire me without having to answer to a judge


----------



## Major League (Oct 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Since William1964 didn't Opt-out of Binding Arbitration, the court will refer the case for Arbitration. He'll have to pay at least $600 more in arbitration fees.


Not necessarily true. Most arbitration clauses include a small claims exemption and I'm pretty sure Uber has one as well. Sue away.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Major League said:


> Most arbitration clauses include a small claims exemption and I'm pretty sure Uber has one as well.


Did you read the thread?
Uber had the case dismissed.
Did you read the Binding Arbitration Provision of Uber's Partner Agreement. 
Please let the Forum know when you find a Small Claims exemption in it.


----------



## Joe Crud (3 mo ago)

hrcabbie said:


> Having been a independent contractor for years in both the taxi business and the courier and food business I can assure you that uber's control far exceeds the standard for IC's. The end result will be either a designation of employee employer or a sharp reduction in the power wielded by uber, both of which will seriously disrupt their current business model. The propoganda machine will run out of fuel, not if but when.


Still waiting. 
😐


----------

